# First Purchase of '09?



## Bruce B (Jan 9, 2009)

While I haven't made my first purchase of 2009 yet, I am going to eventually be picking up the SF E2DL. What have you guys picked up so far this year as your first purchase?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 9, 2009)

My Coast LED Lenser V2 6 chip 2.92 watt 62.5 lumen 3xAAA General Use LED flashlight.


----------



## Jackal112203 (Jan 10, 2009)

My first NovaTac, a black 85T, and I love it


----------



## RobertM (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't bought any lights in 2009 yet, just some SureFire parts on CPFMP. I think that my first whole light in 2009 is going to be a SF M2 

Robert


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm trying to backtrack my steps, think I've bought 4 so far. Just bought an Inova T1, before that it was a Cabelas 6P-type light w/M60, before that it was a SF M6.....nevermind, before that it was an SW02 tailcap. So my first light of 2009 was an M6.


----------



## nMotion96 (Jan 10, 2009)

Muyshondt Aeon :thumbsup:


----------



## MarNav1 (Jan 10, 2009)

"C' Mag tower heatsink, don't have it yet.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jan 10, 2009)

H30, ED-P72, and EOS II (pending); in that order.

P.S. Add a Ti Jetbeam III Pro that I just picked up today. :naughty:


----------



## MWClint (Jan 10, 2009)

4 U2 binned seouls and some 20mm reflectors for the barbolight bomb proof host.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jan 10, 2009)

Some 18650 cells on order and a bunch of DC-DC boards from DX.

Mod hosts, from left to right:
Husky Cree XR-C
Husky Cree XR-E spotlight
Husky Cree XR-E




























6P + DX:11836 on the left / Husky Cree XR-E on the right, modded with 18650 cell.





6P + DX:11836 on the left / Husky Cree XR-C on the right, stock with 3xAAA NiMH





6P + DX:11836 on the left / Husky Cree XR-E spotlight on the right


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 10, 2009)

My First and Last......._keep tellin myself that.._.


----------



## nosuchagency (Jan 10, 2009)

will either be one of the new novatacs or the 5.11 l4l (which ever makes it out the door first). i suspect it will be a small miracle if we see the saint, ua2, or ub2 before summer (and the thrill is gone waiting for em' at this point...).

and egads, start squirreling away for teh ub2 now, gents:




(you crazy kids over at batteryjunction.:nana


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 10, 2009)

Malkoff P7 drop in, new 6P, and battery to go with it.

Hands down the best flood light I have ever used.(not counting the L1 with Mule head)

(but I'm still frugal compared to the schmuck that got a Hellfire  )


----------



## Zatoichi (Jan 10, 2009)

So far, just a 6P. My first Surefire, and probably not my last.


----------



## bagman (Jan 10, 2009)

Just ordered some IMR18650 cells and a LF IMR-M3T lamp

Cany wait for them to arrive and try them out


----------



## 3rd Degree (Jan 10, 2009)

Fenix LD01 and E01(blue).... I didn't think I would be all that impressed 

with the LD01 but boy was I wrong... very nice little light....E01 is nice for what it is also


----------



## :)> (Jan 10, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> My First and Last......._keep tellin myself that.._.


 
I don't see the spot to attach a split ring for keychain carry... How are you going to attach that beauty to your keychain?

:thinking:


----------



## sledhead (Jan 10, 2009)

Could not resist the new M1X "searchlight" from JetBeam.  to BOG.
Looking forward to this one.

H60 from 7777's to follow soon.


----------



## tx101 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hmmm ... all from the Shoppe

1 x SOB1000
1 x SOB917
4 x McR20s
1 x Modified PES - D Universal Sink


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm hoping it will be a clip for the LF3XT.

Geoff


----------



## divine (Jan 10, 2009)

:)> said:


> I don't see the spot to attach a split ring for keychain carry... How are you going to attach that beauty to your keychain?
> 
> :thinking:


He can put a normal sized split ring through the hole in the end of the pin.


----------



## Illum (Jan 10, 2009)

Another M6: a current, up-to-date model

just so I can drop it and start using it the rough way, like its supposed to be used.

my "magnumlight" just seems too much of an antique to get any appreciable EDC time. :shakehead


----------



## Dave Keith (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm wearing out the UPS tracking site watching the progress of my new (to me) Ra Twisty 100 make its way from New York to Texas!

It's like the proverbial watching for the pot to boil...


----------



## Owen (Jan 10, 2009)

Recieved since 1/1/09 or on the way:
Malkoff M60W
SF 6P body
SF 6P bezel
SF M2 bezel
SF Z46 bezel
SF KT-4 HA
SF MN21 LA 
Spent more in ten days than in the last 6 months put together:shakehead


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 10, 2009)

this one, arrived by UPS on Friday Jan 9th, and currently in my left pocket:


----------



## chalshus (Jan 10, 2009)

Loads of CR123 batteries, and a small LED light to replace my lost Fenix P1D-CE.


----------



## madi05 (Jan 10, 2009)

my first for 09 are these to do a comparison basically
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5661 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6573

madi05


----------



## Dave Keith (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh Gary007, that's just cruel! :mecry:

I hope mine is that pretty and it will probably go in my left pocket, too.

Please tell me you are delighted with it...:sigh:


----------



## rayman (Jan 10, 2009)

My first purchase this year was a copper heatsink for the MiniMag which will be used for a MC-E MiniMag mod :huh:.

rayman


----------



## AyeMayanor (Jan 10, 2009)

I bought a MiniMag/2D combo at Walmart on sale for $15 and a NiteIze upgrade.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm trying to cut back... 

*but* not the first to arrive (as some ordered late Dec came in January), but the first to be ordered was a Malkoff M30W drop-in, and then there was a Photon REX.

I'm trying to resist any others right now as I pick up some other things, but I see a couple I like.


----------



## zx7dave (Jan 10, 2009)

Like new Surefire D2 off eBay...


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 10, 2009)

LunaSol 20
Aleph McClickie Mules with 3 Speed High CRI
M60LF
Now I'm:shrug:


----------



## HKJ (Jan 10, 2009)

I am taking it easy this year, I have only bought two JetBeam (The M1X and the E3P). Last year I finished with RaClicky and a Arc6 as xmas presents for myself .


----------



## donn_ (Jan 10, 2009)

My first purchase of the year just arrived this afternoon:






1x18650 stainless steel, with a Cree MC-E emitter. ~700 lumens on high.:devil:


----------



## cl0123 (Jan 10, 2009)

nosuchagency said:


> ...suspect it will be a small miracle if we see the saint, ua2, or ub2 before summer (and the thrill is gone waiting for em' at this point...).



:candle: 

I am saving my beans for either 2 or 3 of the aforementioned... since end of 2007.... :laughing: When I first saw CPF, I thought all that I ever needed will be one of those UB2 Invictus. Sure enough, my rationale has been changed significantly by CPF. 

If no _miracle_ occurs; however, I can still pick up a couple of Energizer LED folding lanterns or some mini-camping lights for the inevitable blackouts. Secondary targets will be some type of IMR setup, but then my current incan gears are quite functional already. 

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## 270winchester (Jan 10, 2009)

:)> said:


> I don't see the spot to attach a split ring for keychain carry... How are you going to attach that beauty to your keychain?
> 
> :thinking:



I'm waiting for the Kydex belt holster for discrete carry.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 10, 2009)

donn_ said:


> My first purchase of the year just arrived this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Good thing that one is sold out...* and it's only available with PP, so I'm safe. It could use a level between 100% and 25%, I'm not sure if 25% is even 25% seems a lot less based on current measurements.


----------



## clbnc (Jan 10, 2009)

Nothing fancy, just a tube of NyoGel 760G to lube my LD10.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 10, 2009)

madi05 said:


> my first for 09 are these to do a comparison basically
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=5661
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=6573
> 
> madi05


230lumen/90minutes off on one battery??? WTH? Is that possible?


----------



## glamisrat (Jan 10, 2009)

First purchase, Malkoff 4D drop in. Second purchase will likely be a new pre cut reflector as I seem to have butchered mine trying to cut it down:mecry::mecry:


----------



## DucS2R (Jan 10, 2009)

My last purchase was an E2DL. The next will probably be one of the upcoming Surefires or something with a Mc at the beginning of its name 

T.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 11, 2009)

My first purchase in '09 was the RQ from Kaidomain.

It is the Spear clone. I have a feeling that the real Spear is better quality and maybe even brighter. 

Not bad for $44.99. 'Course, gotta add another $30 for a charger and 18650. :hairpull:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 11, 2009)

So far, I've bought a Princeton Tec Amp 4.0 and two 145 lumen Coleman Cree 4D Packaway lanterns. They were clearing the lanterns out at Target for $18.05. I couldn't pass it up. I was temped to get the 2 123A River Rock Cree headlight for $21, but I passed as I'm still nervous about having potentially explosive batteries on my head.


----------



## Speedwar (Jan 11, 2009)

My first flashlight still on it way. will post it when it reach me.


----------



## ruger357 (Jan 11, 2009)

SF e1l


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 11, 2009)

CL1H V4 MC-E from Dereelight.


----------



## yuk (Jan 11, 2009)

Fenix P2D. My first "true" flashlight and the beginning of a new addiction! :wave:


----------



## Hobiecat93 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just got a D10 and pretty soon will be getting a Jetbeam M1X:twothumbs


----------



## bluecrow76 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jetbeam III PRO IBS, quickly followed up by the III PRO ST IBS.


----------



## mitzlepik (Jan 11, 2009)

First of the year Novatac 120T


----------



## BSBG (Jan 11, 2009)

A Modamag Colossus :devil:


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 11, 2009)

First light of 2009 is a Novatac 85T thanks to Lighthound's awesome sale price. Can't wait to try my first Novatac!


----------



## TKC (Jan 11, 2009)

* I scored a Sundrop & a GDuP Mule!!!*


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 11, 2009)

An anodized pocket-body RGB Peak McKinley (seven emitters, three dies each; red/green/blue)






I didn't realize how small it was..






Actually using this light to light your way at night is like being in a scene from _Close Encounters Of The Third Kind_, as all the LEDs randomly and asynchronously cycle through colors oo:


----------



## nbp (Jan 12, 2009)

Another G2 from the marketplace...cuz my other one is waaaaay out in my car.


----------



## clbnc (Jan 12, 2009)

TKC said:


> * I scored a Sundrop & a GDuP Mule!!!*



Nice score. I saw a video which included the sundrop. That thing is rather amazing. The name is perfect for it.


----------



## scout24 (Jan 12, 2009)

Jetbeam aa P7 modded by Sabrewolf...


----------



## jcs71 (Jan 14, 2009)

Well as far as a complete light, it will either be a tan G2 or one of the NRA gun metal 6P's or the NRA C2 in HA III finish. All of which will be Malkoffed. Otherwise it will be parts to finish modding some lights for myself, my mom and my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Jan 14, 2009)

Gary 007 - strangely my first this year was also a Ra Twisty. At serial number #1853! only four away, and I'm in England.

The only question is yours a 85,100 or 140? Mine's a 85Tr and is a fantastic piece of work. Also currently in my left pocket since receipt!


Be lucky...


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 14, 2009)

My first purchase of 09 was a beer at the George Clinton NYE Concert in San Francisco, I am too afraid to purchase another light because the floodgates will fail and I'll never make my IRA deposit for this year but watch out after April 15th.
How about a LunaSol20, Muyshondt, Spy005, or maybe that RA Twisty that I have been thinking about oh yeah and that JetBeam as well. Damn it, it's starting again!*&$%##@$!!!

By the way, I was playing flashlight tag on NYE with the ushers in the upper levels during the show, can you guess who had the brighter light.

Happy New Year


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 14, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on a Sundrop over at the Custom B/S/T forum. My first McGizmo...


----------



## 276 (Jan 14, 2009)

I bought a sunlite slim and a Novatac 120T.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 15, 2009)

I just caved in and bought a E1W Winelight, I am really enjoying incans, especially since my first Surefire purchase in November of 08, oh well here we go again.:candle:


----------



## RandyVuong (Jan 15, 2009)

SF E1B.


----------



## waddup (Jan 15, 2009)

used jetbeam ibs 3 arrived, love it:thumbsup: 

and a spear clone on its way


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 16, 2009)

I just picked up a McG Ti 27S Cx2 over on B/S/T. I think it's a fine torch to usher me into 09!

Mayo


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dave, yes I am quite delighted with it! Infact I also bought the Clicky a few days later, but still prefer the Twisty!









Dave Keith said:


> Oh Gary007, that's just cruel! :mecry:
> 
> I hope mine is that pretty and it will probably go in my left pocket, too.
> 
> Please tell me you are delighted with it...:sigh:


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 16, 2009)

it's the 85 and still have been EDC'ing it since it arrived. I put a lanyard on mine.









Nyctophiliac said:


> Gary 007 - strangely my first this year was also a Ra Twisty. At serial number #1853! only four away, and I'm in England.
> 
> The only question is yours a 85,100 or 140? Mine's a 85Tr and is a fantastic piece of work. Also currently in my left pocket since receipt!
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2009)

saabgoblin said:


> My first purchase of 09 was a beer at the George Clinton NYE Concert in San Francisco, I am too afraid to purchase another light because the floodgates will fail and I'll never make my IRA deposit for this year but watch out after April 15th.



IRA? is that something to do with income taxation? ah... spend it then claim the NEW flashlight back as a deduction 




My first 2009 flashlight purchase was a KD RQ Spear clone, next will be a pre-loved Kel-lite :thumbsup:


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, sure, it's a business expense.:naughty:


----------



## edc3 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm taking it easy this year too. No lights so far, just two more AW RCR123s, a couple of nylon 123 holsters and an McC2S to make my C2 switch like an L1. :twothumbs

My last purchase of last year, a Mako, will be the first light I receive this year - and the only one for a few months at least.


----------



## Navin323i (Jan 16, 2009)

I happily purchased a Surefire E2DL-BK yesterday and received it in the mail today.

Not only do I love this flashlight but doing a Google search on this flashlight led me to this site here and I'm just amazed that there's actually a webforum dedicated to people like myself who love flashlights (I never knew such forums exist, LOL). 

The only thing I'm concerned about though is when I keep the flashlight in my pocket using the clip... I'd hate to accidently cut myself by bumping my hand into the bezel (given that I'm on blood thinners).

Also I see a huge sticker on the box that my flashlight came in which says, "PRIMARY LITHIUM BATTERIES FORBIDDEN FOR TRANSPORT ABOARD PASSENGER AIRCRAFT". Does this mean I can't take my flashlight with me on a plane (even if I pack it in my checked-in suitcase)?

Thanks,
Navin


----------



## RGB_LED (Jan 16, 2009)

A P7 or MC-E light (to be determined), maybe some U2SUN emitters (if I can get my hands on them)...


----------



## gaited (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Gary, where did you get the black and gold lanyard if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## socom1970 (Jan 16, 2009)

Surefire L1-Red for me.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jan 16, 2009)

Arc AAA Premium GS for me.(The waiting is killing me...I checked my FedEx tracking # and it says delivery estimated time is Jan.21,2009-next Wednesday.)

Quite excited about this new light.


----------



## BIGPOLL (Jan 16, 2009)

Just got the m20 r2 and the fenix tk-11 r2 Love them both, Now looking for a little bigger and brighter light!


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 17, 2009)

Shark I... Hopefully I won't purchase anything else for a while... this one cost me 3-4 weeks of work  (I'm in college)


----------



## Tomcat! (Jan 17, 2009)

After buying my first dedicated 18650 light near the end of last year (Jet-III Pro ST), I got all caught up in the Zebralight H60 hype and got the urge for another 18650 light. I fought it and fought it but finally caved 2 days ago and pulled the trigger. I don't 'need' it (especially as I already have an H30 which I like a lot, and the H60 is way too big for a headlight), but you know the familiar chorus, I simply had to have it. Now I'm checking the online postal tracking 5 times a day like some demented lumen junkie. 
"I don't have a problem. I can stop any time!":sick2:


----------



## RyanA (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been trying to hold off. But I couldn't help getting a few parts from the shoppe.


----------



## AvPD (Jan 17, 2009)

My first and possibly my only purchase (with exchange rates adding nearly 50% expense compared to 6 months ago) with some birthday money I "completed" my collection with a multi-emitter torch, the RC-T6 appeared to have poor heatsinking so I went with an Aurora P7 2-mode 2x18650 (sku.14451). I hope it doesn't give me grief and make me wish I had spent the money on a Zebralight.


----------



## foxtrot29 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bought two of the IMR incan bulbs from lumens factory... But I think for my first light purchase of 2009, I will wait for the new SF releases!


----------



## bondr006 (Jan 18, 2009)

My first light purchase for 2009 is the LiteFlux LF3XT I just got today, and I love it.


----------



## bondr006 (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't hold your breath. I have been on the SF pre-order list for a Titan, and UA2 Optimus for a year now. :shakehead:sigh::shrug:



foxtrot29 said:


> Bought two of the IMR incan bulbs from lumens factory... *But I think for my first light purchase of 2009, I will wait for the new SF releases!*


----------



## xpea (Jan 18, 2009)

First 09 purchase is SF Optimus...  

nevermind the door is open (me running away)


----------



## carrier82 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm a beginner with flashlights but at the end of last year I bought a Fenix E20 and was hooked up. So this year's additions to my battery needs so far are Titanium BC2HU charger (which actually was the first purchase I made this year) and some DX protected lithiums and a cheap li-ion charger. 

Flashlights I have acquired so far this year are Romisen RC-N3 and Ultrafire C1 Q5. Below is the group picture. From left to right: Mag 2C+Terralux TLE6EXB, Fenix E20, Romisen RC-N3, and the charger. Missing from the picture are Mag 3D (waiting for ROP), my dear old, early model Pelican M3 incand and my favourite, CRX-206 4D 3xrebel 90 (which I also bought quite recently).






Not to make this post so dull, i took some beamshot pictures. Distance to wall is about 1 meter. Romisen and Fenix are running on AA NiCds, Mag is running on C NiCds, Ultrafire is on same brand protected 3.6v li-ions. If you ask "why NiCds?" the answer is: NiMHs perform poorly in cold temperatures like here in Finland. I use the Fenix when biking and the output is very poor if the lamp is left attached to the bike outside.

ISO 80, 1/20, f3.2




ISO 80, 1/250, f3.2




ISO 80, 1/20, f3.2




ISO 80, 1/250, f3.2





As you can see, the Ultrafire has a bluish tint and romisen seems to be almost yellow when compared to the Ultrafire. 

Greetings from Finland
Kari


----------



## SaturnNyne (Jan 18, 2009)

Malkoff M60WL, gorgeous tint.


----------



## Moka (Jan 18, 2009)

Ra Clicky 140Cn =D


----------



## foxtrot29 (Jan 19, 2009)

bondr006 said:


> Don't hold your breath. I have been on the SF pre-order list for a Titan, and UA2 Optimus for a year now. :shakehead:shrug::sigh:



Nothing wows me anymore...

It's going to have to be a SF.


----------

